# Where are they now? the old skool team..



## RCMits

Jammin Jay Halsey 
Gil Losi Jr 
The Dunn Brothers 
Moore Eustice Jr.
Kent Clausen 
Mike Lavacot
Ralph Burch
Tony Neisinger
Cliff Lett

Anyone know where they all are? I know some work behind the scenes for various RC companies (some are obvious...), but am curious, where they all are now. =) Anyone?










ps. why does Jammin Jay look like Leonardo DiCaprio?!


----------



## Roadsplat

RCMits said:


> .......ps. why does Jammin Jay look like Leonardo DiCaprio?!


 
Yeah ...you never see them both in the same place at the same time. I wonder???


----------



## Rich Chang

And, he does do a lot of r/c driving for big movies... hmmmmmm....!


----------



## EddieO

Jammin Jay Halsey - Runs Jammin Products, still races, mainly offroad gas stuff

Gil Losi Jr - Still races.....head of Losi's development team. Designer of JRXS, XXXS, among other Losi Cars....

The Dunn Brothers - No clue....they were both fast though

Moore Eustice Jr. - No clue....

Kent Clausen - Dunno....
Mike Lavacot - Dunno....

Ralph Burch - Still races, won snowbirds in 2004.....he runs RCamerica down in texas, the US distributor of Xray and Hudy...

Tony Neisinger - Worked at tekin for a long time.....have not heard of anything from him in a long time.

Cliff Lett - Doesn't race anymore, but still heads of AE R&D.....few years back he went after the speed records.

Later EddieO


----------



## RCMits

speaking of dunn bro's and MIP, here was MIP's 4wd conversion for the RC10 that the dunn bro's ran.. =) (not mine.. but.. google sure finds cool stuff)

http://tamiyaclub.com/getuserimage.asp?t=n&id=img43_19102004170731_5.jpg


----------



## BAR 26

now that looks kool!!!!!


----------



## dave w 1

HOW ABOUGHT
1 eric souderquist
2 snuffy smith
3 dave pulfer
4 tim morton
5 maurey mears ie cannon motors
6 mike walker twister
7 neal mcurdy revtech

i could go on forever ive been around to long!


----------



## Ben Giles

*where are they now*

Tony Neisinger is running 1/4 scale cars on the west cost.


----------



## rcavenger

5 maurey mears ie cannon motors...

what did happen to maurey? taught me 90% of what i know about building motors...sure miss the guy


----------



## tstickney1

What about Joel "magic" Johnson? Is he still with trinity? All I know is the kids today don't know how good they have it! In the eighties you either coughed up $80 for an MIP tranny, or you had to spend about 10 hours polishing all of the gears in a stock RC10 tranny to get it to work worth a damn! Not to mention the MIP trailing arms, and the kyosho gold shocks, ahh, those were the days though...


----------



## swtour

Jay Halsey I believe was listed at the 1/8th scale gas offroad race that was featured on Dave Despain's WIND TUNNEL show on speed a couple weeks ago. Tony N. plays with 1/4 scale stuff when his work schedule permits (Hangs out with Jay Kimbrough)

Kent Clausen last I knew was a graphic artist w/ HPI and/or more.

Saw Losi Jr's name in the results from the iic race in Vegas last weekend along with Chris Dosek, and several other "heavy hitters".


----------



## RCMits

tstickney1 said:


> What about Joel "magic" Johnson? Is he still with trinity? All I know is the kids today don't know how good they have it! In the eighties you either coughed up $80 for an MIP tranny, or you had to spend about 10 hours polishing all of the gears in a stock RC10 tranny to get it to work worth a damn! Not to mention the MIP trailing arms, and the kyosho gold shocks, ahh, those were the days though...


i had a rc10 with a A&L chain gearbox, parma monster truck add-on, and the MIP trailing arm conversion kit. This was like back in 1990.. do you know how HARD it was to build that thing?!?! to make tirods on spiral pieces of metal? LOL

I thought Joel did Losi's website for awhile.... :| maybe I was mistaken


----------



## RCThunder

Morry is doing great... still in Florida here. He is a manager of a machine shop for Outback Resturaunt. He was a great part of R/C racing!


----------



## RCMits

speaking of old skool,

the two brothers from RacePrep, I used to race at the small lil track in Chatsworth... wonder what happened to them and their motors.

hmmm


----------



## rcavenger

funny...morry and I should talk again, then...i work for Carboloy. We manufacture carbide tooling  RCThunder, would love to have some contact info, if possible

Scott Johnson


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Kent Clausen is a bit of R+D fpr HPI too, thats the pro4 and the pro 3 he helped on both cars quite extensively, Dave pulfer and neal Mcurdy or Tony Neisinger man I havent seen them since the late 80's very early 90's.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

tstickney1 said:


> What about Joel "magic" Johnson? Is he still with trinity? All I know is the kids today don't know how good they have it! In the eighties you either coughed up $80 for an MIP tranny, or you had to spend about 10 hours polishing all of the gears in a stock RC10 tranny to get it to work worth a damn! Not to mention the MIP trailing arms, and the kyosho gold shocks, ahh, those were the days though...


Joel Johnson seems to be into the nitro tuning thing now! he has a dvd out on tuning nitro engines


----------



## IHAUL

how about a god from my time Rick Davis ?


----------



## EddieO

Joel Johnson worked for Trinity, doing their website, then he went to work for RC Car Action Magazine.....last I saw, he was taking a spot at Kyosho USA....

Later EddieO


----------



## David Butts

EddieO said:


> Moore Eustice Jr. - No clue....


That would be, Eustice Moore Jr. As in Moores Ideal Products(MIP)

Still cranking out some of the highest quality machined products after all these years.


----------



## patcollins

RCThunder said:


> Morry is doing great... still in Florida here. He is a manager of a machine shop for Outback Resturaunt. He was a great part of R/C racing!


A resturant with a machine shop?


----------



## smojoe

I guess I need a lot more practice if I want people to say "man, that smojoe guy was fast" in 10+ years...

Sorry guys, I have nothing more then that to contribute. Been into RC four years and have been doing it competatively for around one year...


----------



## etc1006

Man, those names do bring back memories. I had the RC10 (aluminim, no cg/cf here) as my first car. Dunno how many of those damn from noses and tubes I replaced when it would push its a$$ off in a turn and hit a curb! Yeah it was a bitch to build when you were 17-18 y.o. I had the Hyperdrive belt kit on it. Now that was the foshizzle then! See the pic of the 4WD kit reminded me I had the truck conversion for it, too!

-Eric


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

etc1006 said:


> Man, those names do bring back memories. I had the RC10 (aluminim, no cg/cf here) as my first car. Dunno how many of those damn from noses and tubes I replaced when it would push its a$$ off in a turn and hit a curb! Yeah it was a bitch to build when you were 17-18 y.o. I had the Hyperdrive belt kit on it. Now that was the foshizzle then! See the pic of the 4WD kit reminded me I had the truck conversion for it, too!
> 
> -Eric


17 or 18? wow you were "old"(in RC years) when you got yours! I got mine when they first came out in the early 80's(back in the day of the AYK chain drive car and the yokomo dog fighter Oh and who remebers the MRP PRO1/10? and Nichimo front wheel drive car and marui big bear, not to mention all the cool stuff from tamiya! When MRC and Tamiya were partners now its MRC/Acadamy) with the short front arms I was like 12 when I built mine. Had a paper route back then, what ever happened to kids with paper roots using their bike not mom driving them in a car! I was fortunate to grow up next to a hobby shop and had a cool uncle who was into it since the days of the Tamiya Holiday buggy!


----------



## FishRC

Well for some of us RC was just starting to show up around where we were when we were 18ish. First one for me was a Tamiya Fox that evolved into a Red Fox. Any one rember all that red stuff from Hot Tricks?


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

FishRC said:


> Well for some of us RC was just starting to show up around where we were when we were 18ish. First one for me was a Tamiya Fox that evolved into a Red Fox. Any one rember all that red stuff from Hot Tricks?


Oh yes hot tricks was the aftermarket king back then! i had red stuff on my RC-10, my Tamiya Frog! man reminising(spelling) sometimes thats better than when it actually happened!


----------



## RCMits

this?


----------



## etc1006

Yeah, R/C was just getting hot in the mid-early 80's in where I lived in Baltimore. The local Paperboy had a Fox, thats what turned me onto R/C. I bought it from him a couple of years later real cheap. I think it's still at my Mom's, I fixed it up for my stepbrother. The reason I got the RC10 was the fact it had been around and won so many championships. Yeah, I had hot trick diff in my blackfoot. My blackfoor was a bada$$ truck. We had a truck class where we raced dirt and I rocked that track! My YZ10 and that old Blackfoot.

-Eric


----------



## erock1331

RCMits said:


> Anyone know where they all are?


By the looks of the pic, probably in the porn industry


----------



## Rich Chang

I fell off my chair laughing!




erock1331 said:


> By the looks of the pic, probably in the porn industry


----------



## SJacquez

Mike Lavacot I believe owns a auto repair shop in Whittier California.


----------



## Rich Chang

If you want to see what Jammin Jay Halsey looks like now, check out this video.

http://www.rescuerc.com/images/videos/windtunnel.wmv

He is interviewed toward the end. 

WARNING: that is a HUGE file - 38MB. But, the video is cool to watch. 

-Rich


----------



## patriiick

Mike Lavacot is working for Intel at the moment, which is hardly an auto repair shop..


----------



## RCMits

Mike Lavacot, one of Intel’s Field Applications Engineers ... is what i get when i google  who knows.. HAHA


----------



## RCMits

Rich Chang said:


> If you want to see what Jammin Jay Halsey looks like now,
> He is interviewed toward the end. -Rich


----------



## anthony

*Steve Dunn*

Steve Dunn runs the offroad at SV speedway in Sun Valley, Ca.


----------



## graphiteman

Tony Neisinger is back out practicing 1/12 at SoCal Raceway in Orange County CA. socalrc.com 

Rick Davis races 1/8 and 1/10 nitro. I saw him in Las Vegas racing a few months ago.


----------



## ekid138

Here's what I've got:

Jammin Jay Halsey- Runs Jammin' Products, races 1/8 offroad mostly

Gil Losi Jr- Runs Losi's design dept., races just about anything still... you can find him poking around the losi pits at most of the big races. 

The Dunn Brothers- ah those whacky Dunn brothers...Steve has a hobby shop and races 1/8 offroad for Jammin, Ryan still races too

Moore Eustice Jr.- still runs MIP

Kent Clausen- Works for HPI designing and painting, doesn't race anymore

Ralph Burch- Runs RC America and races for Team XRAY/Hudy... still looks like he's 25

Tony Neisinger- Was racing 1/4 cars... if he's running 1/12 now someone should talk him into growing that crazy Bolton hair back. I got a flourenscent pink hat with his name on it! LOL :freak: 

Cliff Lett- "The man" at AE

mike walker- runs CEN, still races.

Joel Johnson- runs Kyosho America

Now for my where are they nows (even though I know where some of them are... let's see if you guys do too)

-Bannana Dan
-Bud Bartos
-Rick Howart
-Tyree Phillips
-Jack Johnson
-Gary Hamilton


----------



## hankster

Let's see how many I get:

Bud Bartos - www.brpracing.com
Rick Howart - Peak Racing
Tyree Phillips - Novak
Banana Dan - I believe he is still into the promotion end of RC


----------



## SJacquez

Gary Hamilton- Still racing oval in the Bakersfield area

Tyree Philips- Last I heard he left Novak, but that was a couple of years ago.

Rick Howart- I think he is also in charge of Team Orion USA.


----------



## HookupsXXX4

I seen Bud Bartos a couple of weeks ago.

Jerry
_____________________________
New World Hobbies-nwh.vstore.ca
Axiom Motors-axiommotors.com
MAXAMPS.COM
K of K


----------



## general pedestr

what ever happened to kids with paper routs using their bike??

LAZY [email protected]# kids today.


----------



## RCMits

general pedestr said:


> what ever happened to kids with paper routs using their bike??
> 
> LAZY [email protected]# kids today.


did i miss something here?


----------



## erock1331

Bud still races as well. He used to have a 1/18th scale track up near Cleveland, but I am not sure if they still run on it or not. They have a 1/18 series that travels around in the area. I know they make the trip to Classic Hobbies to run them on the high banks. Every now and then he will come and run mod 1/10 at Classic in the summer.


----------



## mlavacot

Hi All. Here are a few notes...

Kent Clausen is working at HPI and Shawn Ireland is now President of HPI. Not sure if either still race. As for me, thinking of getting my son into RC cars. Racing RC was great for me growing up. I now work at Intel as a Field Applications Engineer. I knew when to pull the chute and got a real life 

Michael Lavacot


----------



## RCMits

mlavacot said:


> Hi All. Here are a few notes...
> 
> Kent Clausen is working at HPI and Shawn Ireland is now President of HPI. Not sure if either still race. As for me, thinking of getting my son into RC cars. Racing RC was great for me growing up. I now work at Intel as a Field Applications Engineer. I knew when to pull the chute and got a real life
> 
> Michael Lavacot


ahhh good to see you. your name brings back memories of the rc12le hehe.

cheers!


----------



## OL'DR

Hello Mike, good to see you are still around. 
Donn Rice


----------



## mlavacot

Donn Rice!!! Good to hear from you. I hope all is well. [email protected] if you want to add me to your address book. I have been pretty much out of touch up to now. 

Just got out my Futaba 10 channel stick radio to use with my sons Ready-to-Fly electric airplane. It seems a little overkill  The elevator stick had the pot frozen but I was able to take it apart and work it loose. 

I still trade emails with John McGuyer (aka Hobby John) but that is about it from the old old timers. Ron Paris passed away a few years back.

Take care, Mike


----------



## dynoman007

*hehehehee*

the dunn brothers names were mike and steve never heard of a ryan ..

hot trick had a speedo in the early days did anyone else ever have one ...

i think that diff for the black foot was made by thorpe not hot trick ..

adding to the dunn bros i never saw them drive the mip rc 10 only the ayk radiant that they imported....

the original hirobo shuttle 4wd car had belts and cogs instead of spur and pinion ..

also leaving out some real fast guys ...
j.d. beckwith
rick vehlow
kyle reed
nichelle riviera a fast chick lol
the HAMMER old sprint car guy 
to list a few i didnt see already listed


----------



## DK47

Mike,have you seen or heard from Tom Crowe lately? He told me at 1 time he was thinking of moving to my area.


----------



## BullFrog

The Tom Crowe that sold batteries- last I heard he was in Tampa.


----------



## RCMits

dynoman007 said:


> the dunn bros i never saw them drive the mip rc 10 only the ayk radiant that they imported....


i thought i saw them drive an MIP in an old RC Car Action... 

for old skool,,


----------



## RPM

......


----------



## initsince88

dynoman007 said:


> the dunn brothers names were mike and steve never heard of a ryan ..
> 
> hot trick had a speedo in the early days did anyone else ever have one ...
> 
> i think that diff for the black foot was made by thorpe not hot trick ..
> 
> adding to the dunn bros i never saw them drive the mip rc 10 only the ayk radiant that they imported....
> 
> the original hirobo shuttle 4wd car had belts and cogs instead of spur and pinion ..
> 
> also leaving out some real fast guys ...
> j.d. beckwith
> rick vehlow
> kyle reed
> nichelle riviera a fast chick lol
> the HAMMER old sprint car guy
> to list a few i didnt see already listed



the HAMMER or John "THE HAMMER Smith passed away about 15 years ago, I use to race off road with him.[/FONT][/COLOR]


----------



## Chris K

I believe that Mike Dunn lives in AZ - last I heard was in the construction business...

Steve used to have Sun Valley in the LA area - heard he moved to North Carolina....

One of the funniest moments that I remember from 'back in the day' was when someone super glued Steve Dunn's shoes to the driver's stand in Quincy IL. Roy Weast (owned R & R in Qunicy, IL) is still in the car business in Quincy and Raymond owns a golf pro shop.....

Jim Dieter???? Spent many years with Trinity and then was working for Custom Works - not sure if that's still the case......

Many years ago, Neil McCurdy was working for Trinity developing and building motors; not sure how long that lasted or where he is now...

Dave and Ken Campbell - Delta Manufacturing - still alive and well in Lorimor, IA I think they're still doing some OEM for various manufacturers and have developed a shooting accessory following......


----------



## ToddFalkowski

Chris K said:


> One of the funniest moments that I remember from 'back in the day' was when someone super glued Steve Dunn's shoes to the driver's stand in Quincy IL. Roy Weast (owned R & R in Qunicy, IL) is still in the car business in Quincy and Raymond owns a golf pro shop.....


That was hilarious! Was that at the Car Action Shootout? Don't remember what race it was...



Chris K said:


> Jim Dieter???? Spent many years with Trinity and then was working for Custom Works - not sure if that's still the case......


 Back with Trinity...



Chris K said:


> Many years ago, Neil McCurdy was working for Trinity developing and building motors; not sure how long that lasted or where he is now...


Last heard Neal is down south, maybe in Texas(?), working for some form of electronics company...[/QUOTE]


----------



## BoneSpec

Any word on Dave Pulfer?????

HE was a BIG help to me in 90-91, feel kinda weird to approach his son Mike who races at our local track sometimes.


----------

